# Ipamorelin



## Elvia1023 (Apr 6, 2014)

Ipamorelin

Ipamorelin is a growth hormone releasing peptide. It stimulates the body to release more human growth hormone and igf-1. Increases in gh and igf-1 can result in many benefits including:

- Builds Lean Tissue
- Lowers Body Fat
- Improved Recovery from training
- anti aging
- Improves Mood and Sleep Patterns

Ipamorelin is similar to other GHRP's such as GHRP-2 and GHRP-6. However Ipamorelin does not cause sudden spikes in prolactin or cortisol like GHRP-2 and GHRP-6 can do. Both of those hormones when elevated can cause negative side effects. Cortisol is a steroid hormone that is released when stressed and can be very catabolic. Prolactin counteracts the effect of dopamine, which is responsible for sexual arousal. Elevated prolactin can cause a variety of unwanted physical and psychological effects.

Raun K et al. (1998) highlighted ipamorelin's beneficial effects over the other ghrp's. In pentobarbital anaesthetised rats, ipamorelin released GH with a potency and efficacy comparable to GHRP-6. In conscious swine, gh release after ipamorelin injection was high and again vey similar to GHRP6. In the same study GHRP-2 displayed higher potency but lower efficacy. The specificity for GH release was studied in swine. They found none of the GH secretagogues tested affected FSH, LH, PRL or TSH plasma levels. Administration of both GHRP-6 and GHRP-2 resulted in increased plasma levels of ACTH and cortisol. Very surprisingly, ipamorelin did not release ACTH or cortisol in levels significantly different from those observed following GHRH stimulation. This lack of effect on ACTH and cortisol plasma levels was evident even when extremely high doses of were used. Ipamorelin was the first GHRP-receptor agonist with a selectivity for GH release similar to that displayed by GHRH.

A pharmacological profiling using GHRP and growth hormone-releasing hormone (GHRH) antagonists clearly demonstrated that ipamorelin, like GHRP-6, stimulates GH release via a GHRP-like receptor. However ipameolin is slow in its delivery unlike GHRP’s which spike GH levels at a faster rate. This another notable difference when researching ghrp's. Moreover it has been shown that Ipamorelin is able to exert a dynamic control effect on the somatotroph population and on GH hormone content (Jim&eacute;nez-Reina L et al. 2002).

A variety of promising effects have been displayed when ipamorelin has been studied. Adeghate E et al. (2004) examined the effect ipamorelin had on insulin secretion from pancreatic tissue fragments of normal and diabetic rats. Ipamorelin evoked significant (p<0.04) increases in insulin secretion from the pancreas of normal and diabetic rats. It was shown that ipamorelin stimulates insulin release through the calcium channel and the adrenergic receptor pathways. 

Nitrogen balance is very important in humans. A positive value is often found during periods of growth, tissue repair or pregnancy. This means that the intake of nitrogen into the body is greater than the loss of nitrogen from the body, so there is an increase in the total body pool of protein. A negative value can be associated with burns, fevers, wasting diseases and other serious injuries and during periods of fasting. This means that the amount of nitrogen excreted from the body is greater than the amount of nitrogen ingested. Aagaard NK et al. (2009) studied the metabolic effects of Ipamorelin on selected hepatic measures of alpha-amino-nitrogen conversion during steroid-induced catabolism. Prednisolone was the steroid used to induce this catabolism. In prednisolone treated rats ipamorelin reduced CUNS by 20% (p<0.05), decreased the expression of urea cycle enzymes, neutralised N-balance, and normalized or improved organ N-contents. Therefore accelerated nitrogen wasting in the liver and other organs caused by prednisolone treatment was counteracted by treatment with Ipamorelin.

Ipamorelin is ideal for pre bed dosing due to it's long active life and minimal effect on hunger levels. When other GHRP's are used such as GHRP 2/6 they can cause a sudden increase in appetite which can be awkward pre bed. Doses as little as 200mcg are highly effective but I feel Ipamorelin truly shines when you boom dose it. I have gone up to as much as 1mg pre bed and that was incredible. Although for most a dose of 500mcg would be more than enough when combined with a GHRH. My favourite peptide cycle to date has been CJC-1295 DAC with GHRP-2 through the day. Then a high dose of Ipam used pre bed.

Finally just want to list what I feel is a key advantage ipamorelin has over GH injections in a research environment. Unlike GH injections it does not shut down the body’s natural production of this hormone, it just enhances it. In the long run this is a huge factor and I feel future studies will highlight the importance of this in relation to health.

References

1. Aagaard NK, Gr&oslash;fte T, Greisen J, Malml&ouml;f K, Johansen PB, Gr&oslash;nbaek H, &Oslash;rskov H, Tygstrup N, Vilstrup H (2009) Growth hormone and growth hormone secretagogue effects on nitrogen balance and urea synthesis in steroid treated rats. PMID: 19231263 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE] 
2. Adeghate E, Ponery AS (2004) Mechanism of ipamorelin-evoked insulin release from the pancreas of normal and diabetic rats. PMID: 15665799 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE] 
3. Raun K, Hansen BS, Johansen NL, Th&oslash;gersen H, Madsen K, Ankersen M, Andersen PH (1998) Ipamorelin, the first selective growth hormone secretagogue. PMID: 9849822 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE] 
4. Jim&eacute;nez-Reina L, Ca&ntilde;ete R, de la Torre MJ, Bernal G (2002) Influence of chronic treatment with the growth hormone secretagogue Ipamorelin, in young female rats: somatotroph response in vitro. PMID: 12168778 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 8, 2014)

Something that has always appealed to me with IPAMORELIN is the no increase in prolactin or cortisol.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 8, 2014)

ASHOP said:


> Something that has always appealed to me with IPAMORELIN is the no increase in prolactin or cortisol.



x2

Plus it's longer active life... ideal pre bed. I know a few guys who like to use the other GHRP's in the day (GHRP-2 and hexa etc) then boom dose Ipam pre bed.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 8, 2014)

Error


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 12, 2014)

Growth hormone and growth hormone secret... [Growth Horm IGF Res. 2009] - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## BigBob (Apr 12, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> Growth hormone and growth hormone secret... [Growth Horm IGF Res. 2009] - PubMed - NCBI



Thanks. Good info. But " Steroid induced catabolism" is not something I'm used to hearing!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 15, 2014)

BigBob said:


> Thanks. Good info. But " Steroid induced catabolism" is not something I'm used to hearing!



Yes that was one of those bad steroids we don't take. We only take the good ones!


----------



## Daniel11 (Apr 15, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> x2
> 
> 
> 
> Plus it's longer active life... ideal pre bed. I know a few guys who like to use the other GHRP's in the day (GHRP-2 and hexa etc) then boom dose Ipam pre bed.




Bingo.  That's a great layout.  G2 during day IPam before bed.  All with CJC no Dac.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 15, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> Bingo.  That's a great layout.  G2 during day IPam before bed.  All with CJC no Dac.



Agreed! Although I personally prefer 2 big doses of cjc-dac per week!


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 21, 2014)

*Growth hormone and growth hormone secretagogue effects on nitrogen balance and urea synthesis in steroid treated rats.*

Aagaard NK1, Grøfte T, Greisen J, Malmlöf K, Johansen PB, Grønbaek H, Ørskov H, Tygstrup N, Vilstrup H.


Abstract

OBJECTIVES: 

Growth hormone (GH) reduces the catabolic side effects of steroid treatment via effects on the amino-nitrogen metabolism. Ipamorelin is a synthetic peptide with GH releasing properties. We wished to study the metabolic effects of Ipamorelin and GH on selected hepatic measures of alpha-amino-nitrogen conversion during steroid-induced catabolism.

DESIGN: 

Five groups of rats were included: (1) free-fed controls (2) pair-fed controls (3) prednisolone (delcortol, 4 mg x kg(-1) x day(-1)) (4) prednisolone and GH (1 mg x kg(-1) x day(-1)) (5) prednisolone and Ipamorelin (0.5 mg x kg(-1) x day(-1)). After seven days the hepatic capacity of urea-N synthesis (CUNS) was determined in parallel with measurements of liver mRNA levels of urea cycle enzymes, whole-body N-balance, and N-contents of various organs.

RESULTS: 

Compared to pair-fed controls, prednisolone increased CUNS (p<0.01) as well as the expression of urea cycle genes (p<0.01), and decreased N-balance (p<0.01) as well as organ N-contents (p<0.05). Compared to prednisolone treated animals, co-administration of GH reduced CUNS by 33% (p<0.01), normalized urea cycle gene expression, improved N-balance 2.5-fold, and normalized or improved organ N-contents. In prednisolone treated rats Ipamorelin reduced CUNS by 20% (p<0.05), decreased the expression of urea cycle enzymes, neutralised N-balance, and normalized or improved organ N-contents.

CONCLUSION: 

Accelerated nitrogen wasting in the liver and other organs caused by prednisolone treatment was counteracted by treatment with either GH or its secretagogue Ipamorelin, though at the doses given less efficiently by the latter. This functional study of animals confirms that the GH secretagogue exerts GH related metabolic effects and may be useful in the treatment of steroid-induced catabolism.


PMID: 19231263  [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 21, 2014)

I am putting my gf (Barbie) on cjc no dac (50-100mcg) and ipam (100-200mcg) twice daily. That is an extremely safe stack with minimal side effects and should just give great results


----------



## squatster (May 21, 2014)

Is this the stuff you are having me do next?


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 21, 2014)

squatster said:


> Is this the stuff you are having me do next?



Why am I in charge? 

Whenever you want to try something just let me know and I can put together a cycle for you. Ipam is fantastic and easy to use so I would recommend at least trying it. You could do that twice daily with a GHRH. Or you could use something like you are now (just don't do 1mg of ghrp-2 again ) and add in a pre bed (fairly large) dose of ipam.

My fav GHRP's are definitely Ipamorelin and Hexarelin for the way they make me feel.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 26, 2014)

*Influence of chronic treatment with the growth hormone secretagogue Ipamorelin, in young female rats: somatotroph response in vitro.*

Jiménez-Reina L1, Cañete R, de la Torre MJ, Bernal G.

Abstract

Growth hormone (GH) is secreted in the anterior pituitary gland by the somatotroph cells. Secretion is regulated by growth hormone releasing hormone (GHRH) and somatostatin. Morever, GH secretagogues (GHS) can exert a considerable effect on GH secretion. In order to determine the effects of chronic treatment with the GHS Ipamorelin on the composition of the somatotroph cell population and on somatotroph GH content, an in vitro analysis was performed of the percentage of somatotroph cells (% of total), the ratio of different GH cell types (strongly/weakly-staining) and individual GH content, in pituitary cell cultures obtained from young female rats receiving Ipamorelin over 21 days (Ipamorelin group) and the effects were compared with those of GHRH (GHRH group) or saline (saline group). The ultrastructure of somatotroph cells did not change, but the volume density of secretion granules was increased (P<0.05) by previous in vivo Ipamorelin or GHRH treatment. In 3-day basal pituitary cell monolayer cultures, the percentage of somatotroph cells showed no modifications between groups, nor was there any change in the ratio of strongly/weakly immunostaining GH cells. In the Ipamorelin group alone, in vitro treatment with Ipamorelin (10(-8) M), or GHRP 6 (10(-8) M), or GHRH (10(-8) M) for 4 hours, increased the percentage of somatotroph cells, without modifying the ratio of strongly/weakly immunostained GH cells. Basal intracellular GH content in somatotroph cells over 4 hours was lower in the Ipamorelin group and the GHRH group than in the saline group. Only in the Ipamorelin group did Ipamorelin (10(-8) M), GHRP 6 (10(-8) M) and GHRH (10(-8) M) prompt increased intracellular GH content. These data suggest that, at least in the young female rat, the GHS Ipamorelin is able to exert a dynamic control effect on the somatotroph population and on GH hormone content.


PMID: 12168778 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 12, 2014)

My gf is near the end of her Ipam cycle and loved the results. It has helped her progress loads. She is gonna have a break from all peps for a few months now. She is not used to injecting and the only bad side for her was the 2 injs per day. She is using our clen now though and loving that too. I will probably have her try something new in a few months (if she asks which she will ).


----------



## djpase (Mar 2, 2015)

received my ipam and gonna start tonight. im already on ghrp6-cjc no dac-bpc157- and oxy on a daily basis

does ipam make you tired?is that why its best pre bed?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Ipamorelin, the first selective growth hormone secretagogue.*

Raun K1, Hansen BS, Johansen NL, Thøgersen H, Madsen K, Ankersen M, Andersen PH.

The development and pharmacology of a new potent growth hormone (GH) secretagogue, ipamorelin, is described. Ipamorelin is a pentapeptide (Aib-His-D-2-Nal-D-Phe-Lys-NH2), which displays high GH releasing potency and efficacy in vitro and in vivo. As an outcome of a major chemistry programme, ipamorelin was identified within a series of compounds lacking the central dipeptide Ala-Trp of growth hormone-releasing peptide (GHRP)-1. In vitro, ipamorelin released GH from primary rat pituitary cells with a potency and efficacy similar to GHRP-6 (ECs) = 1.3+/-0.4nmol/l and Emax = 85+/-5% vs 2.2+/-0.3nmol/l and 100%). A pharmacological profiling using GHRP and growth hormone-releasing hormone (GHRH) antagonists clearly demonstrated that ipamorelin, like GHRP-6, stimulates GH release via a GHRP-like receptor. In pentobarbital anaesthetised rats, ipamorelin released GH with a potency and efficacy comparable to GHRP-6 (ED50 = 80+/-42nmol/kg and Emax = 1545+/-250ng GH/ml vs 115+/-36nmol/kg and 1167+/-120ng GH/ml). In conscious swine, ipamorelin released GH with an ED50 = 2.3+/-0.03 nmol/kg and an Emax = 65+/-0.2 ng GH/ml plasma. Again, this was very similar to GHRP-6 (ED50 = 3.9+/-1.4 nmol/kg and Emax = 74+/-7ng GH/ml plasma). GHRP-2 displayed higher potency but lower efficacy (ED50 = 0.6 nmol/kg and Emax = 56+/-6 ng GH/ml plasma). The specificity for GH release was studied in swine. None of the GH secretagogues tested affected FSH, LH, PRL or TSH plasma levels. Administration of both GHRP-6 and GHRP-2 resulted in increased plasma levels of ACTH and cortisol. Very surprisingly, ipamorelin did not release ACTH or cortisol in levels significantly different from those observed following GHRH stimulation. This lack of effect on ACTH and cortisol plasma levels was evident even at doses more than 200-fold higher than the ED50 for GH release. In conclusion, ipamorelin is the first GHRP-receptor agonist with a selectivity for GH release similar to that displayed by GHRH. The specificity of ipamorelin makes this compound a very interesting candidate for future clinical development.


PMID: 9849822  [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 3, 2015)

Ipam is by far my favorite ghrp


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 3, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Ipam is by far my favorite ghrp



Me too. I would probably say... 
1. Ipam 
2. Hexarelin
3. GHRP-2
4. GHRP-6

If I had to put MK-677 in the list it would probably be 2nd.


----------



## psych (Jun 3, 2015)

so whats the difference between this and mk677?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 4, 2015)

psych said:


> so whats the difference between this and mk677?



Ipam is an injectable GHRP. It provides one spike in gh but this is longer acting than other GHRP's such as GHRP 2/6. It was once tested on promuscle and cjc no dac at 100mcg and Ipam at 500mcg achieved a 12 GH Serum. I am sure this could be higher with additional testing. The best thing about Ipam to me is the fact I get no side effects from it and feel amazing on it. Some of the other GHRP's can mess with my blood glucose and I feel a bit up and down on them. It also has no effect on cortisol or prolactin levels. Nor will it effect hunger levels like MK-677 and GHRP 2/6 can do significantly.

All in all a great peptide and well worth a try. The only bad thing about it is it's not very cost effective like the other GHRP's. It needs to be dosed at least 300mcg to get effective results. I know people who dose it as high as 2mg pre bed and love it but that isn't cheap. It keeps me the best sleep ever... the highest I have dosed it at is 1mg pre bed. I plan to use it in my next cycle now at 500mcg twice daily.


----------



## psych (Jun 4, 2015)

Elvia1023 said:


> Ipam is an injectable GHRP. It provides one spike in gh but this is longer acting than other GHRP's such as GHRP 2/6. It was once tested on promuscle and cjc no dac at 100mcg and Ipam at 500mcg achieved a 12 GH Serum. I am sure this could be higher with additional testing. The best thing about Ipam to me is the fact I get no side effects from it and feel amazing on it. Some of the other GHRP's can mess with my blood glucose and I feel a bit up and down on them. It also has no effect on cortisol or prolactin levels. Nor will it effect hunger levels like MK-677 and GHRP 2/6 can do significantly.
> 
> All in all a great peptide and well worth a try. The only bad thing about it is it's not very cost effective like the other GHRP's. It needs to be dosed at least 300mcg to get effective results. I know people who dose it as high as 2mg pre bed and love it but that isn't cheap. It keeps me the best sleep ever... the highest I have dosed it at is 1mg pre bed. I plan to use it in my next cycle now at 500mcg twice daily.



Thank you for the detail explanation to my question. This is why I buy only from you guys, besides the fact that your products are awesome.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 6, 2015)

psych said:


> Thank you for the detail explanation to my question. This is why I buy only from you guys, besides the fact that your products are awesome.



Thank you 

I have actually just ordered so my next cycle will definitely be 500mcg Ipam twice daily  The first shot with 100mcg cjc no dac and the pre bed one with 1mg tesamorelin


----------



## psych (Jun 6, 2015)

Elvia1023 said:


> Thank you
> 
> I have actually just ordered so my next cycle will definitely be 500mcg Ipam twice daily  The first shot with 100mcg cjc no dac and the pre bed one with 1mg tesamorelin



When I'm finally released from hospital I'm stocking up on mk677 for a BIG tren cycle. Or might go igf-lr3 with tren. Your thoughts?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 9, 2015)

psych said:


> When I'm finally released from hospital I'm stocking up on mk677 for a BIG tren cycle. Or might go igf-lr3 with tren. Your thoughts?



Tren and LR3 would be a match made in heaven  Add slin in to the mix and magic could happen  I actually plan to do this for the first time in the near future. I will be running a short blast with ipamorelin, cjc no dac and tesamorelin. Afterwards I will get more LR3 and combine it with tren and slin.

LR3 and Slin compliment each other perfectly (especially around training time). They are great for muscle fullness... one thing I find tren can have a negative impact on unless you are consuming loads of carbs. Add them all together and you get the best of everything. Although slin is not needed at all and the tren and lr3 will be a great combo... definitely better than mk-677. Although it all depends upon your exact goals. MK-677 may be better for you. What do you hope to achieve? Will it mainly be size you are after? Strength?

I hope your recovery goes as fast as possible. If you ever need a big discount just let me know.


----------



## psych (Jun 9, 2015)

Elvia1023 said:


> Tren and LR3 would be a match made in heaven  Add slin in to the mix and magic could happen  I actually plan to do this for the first time in the near future. I will be running a short blast with ipamorelin, cjc no dac and tesamorelin. Afterwards I will get more LR3 and combine it with tren and slin.
> 
> LR3 and Slin compliment each other perfectly (especially around training time). They are great for muscle fullness... one thing I find tren can have a negative impact on unless you are consuming loads of carbs. Add them all together and you get the best of everything. Although slin is not needed at all and the tren and lr3 will be a great combo... definitely better than mk-677. Although it all depends upon your exact goals. MK-677 may be better for you. What do you hope to achieve? Will it mainly be size you are after? Strength?
> 
> I hope your recovery goes as fast as possible. If you ever need a big discount just let me know.



Thanks man! I really appreciate rhar man, I will so take you up on that.

Mostly size. Wont be able to powerlift for awhile.  My foot wont be able to squat or deadlift with a barbell for awhile. want to put on the size I lost. I was able to keep most of it with test and anavar.

I always took my lr3 at 20mcg at night and waking up, so 40mcg a day. Got big, lean, and strong.  I thought the around of training time was for the short acting ones. Either way BELIEVE me I will do a log on that.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 10, 2015)

psych said:


> Thanks man! I really appreciate rhar man, I will so take you up on that.
> 
> Mostly size. Wont be able to powerlift for awhile.  My foot wont be able to squat or deadlift with a barbell for awhile. want to put on the size I lost. I was able to keep most of it with test and anavar.
> 
> I always took my lr3 at 20mcg at night and waking up, so 40mcg a day. Got big, lean, and strong.  I thought the around of training time was for the short acting ones. Either way BELIEVE me I will do a log on that.



If it's mostly size I would go with the MK-677 out of the two. Then in your following cycle the LR3.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 18, 2015)

I am loving my cycle. I am only dosing it once daily but will start doing it twice soon. For the first 2 days I used 1mg sermorelin and 500mcg pre bed. The following 2 nights I used 1mg tesamorelin and 500mcg ipamorelin. I have noticed an increase in fatigue though which is a good sign (even if I don't like it). The hand numbness has been so bad and my sleep amazing. I hadn't been sleeping well over the last 2 months but these peps and made a huge difference and fast.


----------

